# Garmin 547xs chirp ff review,



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

With a Airmar B150M thruhull transducer...so far so good,useing it as our primary ff.Have only been on Mosquito so far but really like it.best resolution and seperation I have seen and great at high speed as well...this is trolling..


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Here looks like walleye feeding on bait ball,just amazingly clear


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

This is at speed,and it still marked targets...about 30 mph


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

It also has a built in wifi so can use garmin helm app on Ipad and instant 10"screen...very nice


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't wait to get it on Lake Erie...but so far really like the unit,it has exceeded expectations


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice! I use a thruhull transducer on my boat and have been pretty pleased...different make/model, but none the less...the only thing we seem to loose out on is the surface temp...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine has temp too,it is thru hull not in hull,had to drill a big hole in our boat for it...a little scary,but it went well.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

View from inside...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

And outside...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah, I understand. I haven't had nerve to drill a whole thru my boat yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks sweet, guess who I'm following this year.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Rik said:


> View from inside...


Hey Rik...you need to get rid of those wire nuts and get some connectors with shrink tubing...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's some screenshots of our garmin on Lake Erie Sunday,we used different color...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Very clear images...


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Bottom seperation of targets is awesome....


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

That screen picture is amazing! And, I agree with John...lose the wire nuts. That's your bilge pump wiring, correct?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with Jeff; that picture is amazing. I just might need to look into that setup after next haul out!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

I already changed the wire nuts...thanks guys,Jeff,agree,the ff has exceeded expectations...When we were researching the chirp people said it is great for deeper water,but I think it is also great in the relatively shallow water we fish,look at this shot we got at skeeter...


----------

